# How many tanks do you have?



## splur

Although there might've been a thread about this already, the first couple pages from my search didn't bring any up, so it's time for an update anyways.

How many tanks do you have?

Less of a gloating thread, slightly more of a "how crazy have you gotten?" thread, it's actually helping me better judge how badly I have MTS and how much more I can push it 

I currently have;
1 - 50 gallon
1 - 25 gallon
1 - 20 gallon
1 - 3.5 gallon quarantine tank

I'm considering bringing back the other 20 gallon I have.

(re-measured my tanks, apparently it's a 50 gallon and 25 gallon)


----------



## BettaBeats

2 running

10 gal salt reef
5 gal moss tank w/ cpdanios, goby, and cherry shrimp

I have 2 x 2.5 gallon tanks and a 15 gal tall and 15 gal regular sized tanks..

Probably won't get them all filled


----------



## Will

One running 1.5 Gallon Reef for the GTAA nano contest. 
(Has corresponding 4G & 10G Quarentine/Holding tanks)

And an empty 220 Gallon tank.


----------



## bigfishy

Running tanks

1 ~ 75G (48" x 24" x 15") ~ Arowana & Datnoids
1 ~ 72G Bow Front ~ Discus
1 ~ 30G Goldfish Tank
1 ~ 20G Nano Contest
1 ~ 10G Quarantine Tank 

Non running tanks

2 ~ 50G Drilled Tank
1 ~ 40G Breeder
1 ~ 35G Drilled Tank
1 ~ 29G BioCube
1 ~ 23G Shrimp Tank
2 ~ 20G Long Tank
1 ~ 15G Bow Front
3 ~ 10G Tank
1 ~ 10G Drilled 
1 ~ 5G Tank
6 ~ 2.5G Tank


----------



## Lee_D

One 120g (48x24x24)
One 120g (72x18x21)
Three 50g

I don't have any room for more tanks. They just keep getting Bigger...

Lee


----------



## Kerohime

Running tanks:
20g long- CRS
15g curved front edges - crs
30cm starphire - fire red cherries and chilli rasboras
12g planted with HQI - one pair of GBR
29g planted livebearer tank

non-running:
5g acryllic tank 
30g - will set this up for GBRs soon
Dymax IQ3 - bought this for office, but no time to set up- might sell this

I'm curious to know whether or not anyone on this form has zero tanks running...


----------



## rkay

A 20 gallon tank is all may be more in the future when I have a bigger place.


----------



## fish_luva

LOL ,, glad i'm not the only one addicted...

I have a whole bunch of different malawi cichlids in the following tanks

4 x 65 gallons
3 x 20 
2 x 40
1 x 125
1 x 135
3 x 75
2 x 55
2 x 10
Non running but will eventually: 
3 x 135, 1 x 210, 2 x 75,


----------



## Nick T.

1x 20G Tall main community tank (planted)
1x 20G Long grow out for fry (planted) with some community fish to keep the bio load going
1x 5G medic (empty) - Hoping to never using it

Got some pics upon request. 

/cheers


----------



## Fish_Man

Kerohime said:


> Running tanks:
> 20g long- CRS
> 15g curved front edges - crs
> 30cm starphire - fire red cherries and chilli rasboras
> 12g planted with HQI - one pair of GBR
> 29g planted livebearer tank
> 
> non-running:
> 5g acryllic tank
> 30g - will set this up for GBRs soon
> Dymax IQ3 - bought this for office, but no time to set up- might sell this
> 
> I'm curious to know whether or not anyone on this form has zero tanks running...


<----------------- Maybe in the future.


----------



## Kerohime

Fish_Man said:


> <----------------- Maybe in the future.


What why?

I'd be sad to hear you are getting out of the hobby!


----------



## Fish_Man

Kerohime said:


> What why?
> 
> I'd be sad to hear you are getting out of the hobby!


We shall see... maybe it will be temporary.


----------



## bigfishy

fish_luva said:


> LOL ,, glad i'm not the only one addicted...
> 
> I have a whole bunch of different malawi cichlids in the following tanks
> 
> 4 x 65 gallons
> 3 x 20
> 2 x 40
> 1 x 125
> 1 x 135
> 3 x 75
> 2 x 55
> 2 x 10
> Non running but will eventually:
> 3 x 135, 1 x 210, 2 x 75,


WOOT! at least I am not the person with the most tanks & volumes

*feels good*


----------



## rhstranger

2 running: 29g planted community
10g invert
2 non running - another 10g and a 5g hex


----------



## Marowana

220 -- Aro, Cl, pleco
120 -- Aro, Geo, Dat, pleco
120 -- Tropheus 
75 -- Aro, pleco
40 -- Turtle
36 -- planted, pleco, RCS
2.5 -- crayfish



2.5 hrs of WC/week


----------



## Syed

1- 47 gallon column Discus tank.

1- 30 gallon saltwater tank (planning on setting up by the weekend).

Hopefully I can get a super mega fish tank (a 200 gallon+) once I move out into my own house.


----------



## bettaforu

16 shrimp tanks, all different colors and types! I am a SHRIMPAHOLIC!


----------



## Jorg

Hmmmm let me think.....
2 x 220
1 x 140
2 x 125
1 x 120
8 x 90
1 x 70
14 x 50
3 x 33
6 x 20
6 x 15
7 x 10
4 x 5
1 x 300 tub
1 x 150 tub

I think that's all right now, I've been lazy really need to set up some more


----------



## Will

bettaforu said:


> 16 shrimp tanks, all different colors and types! I am a SHRIMPAHOLIC!


How you could you forget that awesome 120 Gallon goldfish tank


----------



## brapbrapboom

not much but thought id share 

1x5g
1x10g
1x20g *will be sold soon*

and a 75g tank coming up


----------



## ChuckRum

running:
1x 180 gallon -peacock bass, aro, dat, bichir, severum
1x 75 gallon- small peacock bass grow out
1x 10 gallon- baby peacock bass grow out

shut down to due to being used for reptiles:
1x 90 gallon
1x 30 gallon

also in the process of building 6x6 pond


----------



## fish_luva

See Bigfishy,, JORG is way ahead of me.....



bigfishy said:


> WOOT! at least I am not the person with the most tanks & volumes
> 
> *feels good*


----------



## splur

I wish I had room for this hobby. I live in a condo downtown... now I'm starting to understand why there are so little aquarium hobbyists downtown.


----------



## coldmantis

45 gallon tall community tank heavily planted
29 gallon yellow shrimp tank heavily planted carpet tank
20 gallon tall plant farm/pleco/guppy breeding tank
20 gallon long divided into 4 soon to be selective shrimp breeding tank
14.3 gallon japanese bow heavily planted low light Fire Red shrimp tank
10 gallon heavily planted goldfish fry(breed by girlfriend) growout
10 gallon rimless divided into 3 shrimp breeding tank soon to be converted into carpet plant farm
30cm starphire cube in progress
2x5.5 gallon plant storage soon to be taken down
3 gallon vase plant storage soon to be taken down
1/2 gallon cube vase nano project


----------



## cb1021

my 1 vote for zero! Love looking at all your aquariums, no maintenance and no cost. woot!.....kinda....


----------



## ameekplec.

splur said:


> I wish I had room for this hobby. I live in a condo downtown... now I'm starting to understand why there are so little aquarium hobbyists downtown.


I've got a 100g Reef (with a 25g sump, 10g top off reservoir and 10g of dosing containers underneath), with soon to be added on 35g top off reservoir
15g+20g SW holding/frag tanks
20g long - CRS/Zebra oto tank
5g RCS tank

all in just under 600 sqft


----------



## sunsunsun

1x125g
1x90g
3x75g
3x38g
1x23 Long
2x20g
2x10g
1x5g
1x5.5g

Need more Space!!


----------



## arapaimag

8x2
1x5
14x10
1x15
1x20
1x25
2x28
1x29
1x33 hex
5x35
13x50
2x55
1x66 hex
1x72
6x90
1x92
1x110
19x120
1x135
1x144
20x180
3x225
1x240
1x250
1x360
1x480
1x540
1x810
1x15000
1x52000


----------



## 50seven

arapaimag said:


> ...
> ...
> 20x180
> 3x225
> 1x240
> 1x250
> 1x360
> 1x480
> 1x540
> 1x810
> 1x15000
> 1x52000



But you are not a normal aquarist...  MFK FTW!

I honestly am surprised by how many of you have 7+ tanks, it seems like half of the people on this site...


----------



## dl88dl

I am running 7+ tanks


----------



## arapaimag

50seven said:


> But you are not a normal aquarist...  MFK FTW!
> 
> I honestly am surprised by how many of you have 7+ tanks, it seems like half of the people on this site...


I actually just moved out the last of 73 other tanks or my list would be considerably larger.

I belong to the American Cichlid Association where several hobbyists keep many tanks. Lots have more than 100 and a some keep 500 to 1,000.

Guppy breeders also sometimes keep between 100 and 250.

Sugarglider says he has more than 700 tanks on his way to 1,000.

So there are a lot of hobbyists keeping many tanks I think they just don't have the inclination to divulge the information.


----------



## splur

arapaimag said:


> I actually just moved out the last of 73 other tanks or my list would be considerably larger.
> 
> I belong to the American Cichlid Association where several hobbyists keep many tanks. Lots have more than 100 and a some keep 500 to 1,000.
> 
> Guppy breeders also sometimes keep between 100 and 250.
> 
> Sugarglider says he has more than 700 tanks on his way to 1,000.
> 
> So there are a lot of hobbyists keeping many tanks I think they just don't have the inclination to divulge the information.


Might sound stupid but I'm curious, are those all in your home? Lol.


----------



## arapaimag

splur said:


> Might sound stupid but I'm curious, are those all in your home? Lol.


Yes they are all in my house. I built an extension to accommodate the big tank but it is also a part of the house. If you ever visit Bob at Aqua Tropics (Dundas/Keele) he can describe the tank set ups as he has visited.

A few of my friends have built a fish house beside their homes like Rusty Wessel has. Sugarglider plans on that set up as well as a couple of hundred in his house.


----------



## splur

arapaimag said:


> Yes they are all in my house. I built an extension to accommodate the big tank but it is also a part of the house. If you ever visit Bob at Aqua Tropics (Dundas/Keele) he can describe the tank set ups as he has visited.
> 
> A few of my friends have built a fish house beside their homes like Rusty Wessel has. Sugarglider plans on that set up as well as a couple of hundred in his house.


Wow, I can't even imagine 52000 gallons.


----------



## 50seven

arapaimag said:


> Yes they are all in my house. I built an extension to accommodate the big tank but it is also a part of the house. If you ever visit Bob at Aqua Tropics (Dundas/Keele) he can describe the tank set ups as he has visited.
> 
> A few of my friends have built a fish house beside their homes like Rusty Wessel has. Sugarglider plans on that set up as well as a couple of hundred in his house.


Please let us know next time you are having an open house party, I gotta see your house er, tanks  I will bring Doritos


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

splur said:


> Wow, I can't even imagine 52000 gallons.


My fingers are crossed and I pray to the earth/water gods that your setup is solid and can take quakes and such. ;;; You could float a boat in there if it leaks.


----------



## Will

AquaNekoMobile said:


> You could float a boat in there if it leaks.


A dingy is used to change the lights in the 52K gal tank actually.

Algae cleaning is done by a diver and someone on the outside of the tank using two person magnet cleaners.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Will Hayward said:


> A dingy is used to change the lights in the 52K gal tank actually.
> 
> Algae cleaning is done by a diver and someone on the outside of the tank using two person magnet cleaners.


 damn!


----------



## splur

Will Hayward said:


> A dingy is used to change the lights in the 52K gal tank actually.
> 
> Algae cleaning is done by a diver and someone on the outside of the tank using two person magnet cleaners.


Not even sure what to say to that lol. Imagine a leak while you're out?


----------



## Lee_D

How big is 52000 gallon? Feet wise I mean. Is it salt or fresh?

Lee


----------



## 50seven

Lee_D said:


> How big is 52000 gallon? Feet wise I mean. Is it salt or fresh?
> 
> Lee


All you need to know:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17297


----------



## arapaimag

AquaNekoMobile said:


> My fingers are crossed and I pray to the earth/water gods that your setup is solid and can take quakes and such. ;;; You could float a boat in there if it leaks.


We actually use 2 boats in the tank when working on the lights or filter/plumbing.


----------



## arapaimag

Lee_D said:


> How big is 52000 gallon? Feet wise I mean. Is it salt or fresh?
> 
> Lee


Lee the 2 big tanks are both fresh

The big one is L shaped 36 feet long, 27 feet wide and 9 feet deep.

THe small one is also L shaped 28 feet long, 18 feet wide and 6 feet deep.


----------



## Lee_D

Ok, you win. I'm going back to my Goldfish bowl. I'll do a water change with with my tears of Envy! 

Lee


----------



## DaFishMan

tanks running

75g planted
40g breeder planted
25g planted, no fish

10g had red ramshorn snails - keeping it going couple more weeks in case babies show up then will tear if down.

empty tanks
2x15g, 2x10g, 
2.5g, 1.5g - holds fish food and accessories


----------



## Pamelajo

9 running
75 rainbows, kribs and L333
55 lf calico bns, diffusa snails and cherry shrimp
50 lf albino bns, pearl blue shrimp, diffusa & spixi snails
32 marisa and cana snail and shubunkins in the winter
23 yellow shrimp, spixi & diffusa snails
23 CARES X. eisini and juvenile bns
20 one male betta pugnax, juv kribs and bns
10 crystal red shrimp
10 green shrimp (cherry) and spixi snail

plus 30 gallon barrel on deck with plants no fish yet
110 gallon pond with 4 shubunkins


----------



## fishclubgirl

18 and can't remember what's in all of them as well as over a hundred jarred bettas in my laundry closet.... I have mts and it's contagious....


----------



## acropora1981

I have three

28 gallon SPS reef tank
20 Gallon Soft Coral tank
72 gallon high tech planted...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

arapaimag said:


> We actually use 2 boats in the tank when working on the lights or filter/plumbing.


Got video of the boat floating? *jaw still dropped*


----------

